# Excel Very Slow to Copy, Paste, etc.



## dbgarlikov (May 18, 2010)

Office 2007, Excel is extremely slow to copy a cell. I click copy and get the little circle for around 20 seconds before I can move to the cell to paste it. This even happens with a new workbook with only 2 cells.
This is on my Windows 7 desktop computer. It works fine on my laptop. Help Please!


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Search for excel.xlb, *.qat and *.pip. Try searching and renaming this files. Check if excel works.

If still it doesn't work than, Click on Start > Contorl panel> programs > programs & features> Select office 2007> Change> click on drop down of excel and make it NOT AVAILABLE.

Click on Start > Run > regedit > hit Enter


Take back and then delete the EXCEL FOLDERS under following registry keys:


Browse to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office
Browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office
Browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Office

Start> control panel> programs> programs & features> highlight office 2007> change> click on drop down of excel and make it AVAILABLE.

If the its doesn't work you can check the links of microsoft to download a hotfixes for office excel 2007 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/938538 

or if it still doesn't work check the microsoft links to repair the office excel 2007 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/938538 

Hope it works for you, let us know.


----------



## CGO (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the same problem. I did what was recommended here but to no avail.

I accidently discovered a "cure" ...

Excel copy and paste returns to high speed once I open MediaMonkey and remains fast after I close MediaMonkey until I reboot ...

This is possibly a good clue for someone more knowledgeable than me ...


----------



## dbgarlikov (May 18, 2010)

What I ended up doing and it worked is - I created a new user and it works fine. If I go back to my original Administrator user it does the same slow thing. So, I've migrated everything I use and do to the new user and I never use the original administrator login again. I don't know why, but it's working and that's the bottom line.


----------

